# when I open excel .. "sorry we could not open c:\...\xl2bb.xlam



## lezawang

Hi
I am getting the above message when I try to open excel. I needed to re-install office 365 for other reason but I am still getting that message. I tried before to install xl2bb but it did not install permanently. I had to re-install it again to use it. Any idea how to fix that. By the way if I click OK that message will disappear and I can use excel but it is just annoying. Thanks  alot.


----------



## JLGWhiz

I had some problems when I first downloaded the XL2BB add in because I didn't do it right.  So I just deleted or uninstalled everywhere I coulld find a reference to it and then downloaded it the right way.  I have the earlier version, but it works and no side effects.


----------



## sandy666

maybe it will work for you

copy xl2bb.xlam
open Excel Add-ins
Browse
paste copied xlam
close all
restart excel then check xl2bb add-in


----------



## smozgur

Clear the previously installed add-in from the Add-ins list by using the following steps:








						Issue with xl2bb.xlam
					

As the title say, I have a little issue with the sl2bb.xlam script.  I delete it by mistake from my download folder and now, whenever I open an excel file I get a very annoying notification window that reminded me of it...    It basically says "We´re sorry, we haven´t found...




					www.mrexcel.com
				




Then install the add-in by using the following instructions provided in the add-in article:








						XL2BB - Excel Range to BBCode
					

Excel 'mini-sheet' in messages - XL2BB  Although experts prefer to read your description and question instead of working in your actual file to solve your problem, there are times that it is difficult to explain an issue without providing actual...




					www.mrexcel.com


----------



## Steve 1962

Hi

I have successfully completed each step of the "Issue with xl2bb.xlam" above however, after I successfully delete it from the Add-Ins, it reappears when I reopen Excel (even after a shutdown).  For some reason, it keeps coming back.

Thanks


----------



## Steve 1962

All good - have found the solution.  It was in buried in my Registry.  Just deleted from there.  All fixed.


----------

